# England v. Poland



## bigbry (Oct 6, 2005)

Hi everybody.

As a Midlander (OK it's a dirty job but somebody has to live there) I don't usually find my way on to this forum but next Wednesday (night of the big match) I am staying in Bristol city centre on business and I need a tip on which pub to use to watch the match.

I'm looking for a big screen, good atmosphere and good beer.  

Thanks to anyone who can help.


----------



## WasGeri (Oct 6, 2005)

I recommend The Old Fish Market, which is at the top of Baldwin Street by Bristol Bridge.

They have plasma screens for big games and it's a Fullers pub, so they sell London Pride and have a good range of other beers as well.

There's also the Walkabout bar on Corn Street and an Irish pub at the bottom of Baldwin Street (can't remember the name of it - O'Neills, possibly).


----------



## bristol_citizen (Oct 6, 2005)

Yeah. I always use the Fish Market to watch footie in town - partly 'cause I work near it and partly 'cause it ain't too townie.
I would advise avoiding The Walkabout unless you want a rowdie night.
If you wanna go upmarket then you used to be able to go and watch it at the Marriot on College Green.


----------



## J77 (Oct 6, 2005)

Definitely WalkAbout on Corn St for two _massive_ screens plus TVs above the bar when buying booze 

I was in there for England vs Argentina - when the ceiling came down


----------



## WasGeri (Oct 6, 2005)

J77 said:
			
		

> I was in there for England vs Argentina - when the ceiling came down



My friend was in there that night as well.

Personally I think the Walkabout is shit. The bar staff are clueless and half the time they aren't even showing what you want to see anyway.


----------



## JTG (Oct 6, 2005)

Geri said:
			
		

> The bar staff are clueless



Actually, the bar staff are Austral... oh yes, you're right actually


----------



## North West (Oct 12, 2005)

JTG said:
			
		

> Actually, the bar staff are Austral... oh yes, you're right actually



And we won! Best perfomance from an England team that I have seen in ages!!!


----------



## bigbry (Oct 13, 2005)

Thanks to all Bristolians who suggested the Old Fish Market - great beer, good game and the right result although I missed the first five minutes due to bad traffic/weather.

And I hadn't managed to get anything to eat I (and my colleague were glad to pop into a great little Italian restaurant on our way back to our hotel so all in all I had a great night.

*Thank you, Bristol !![/B]*


----------

